# *******Friday Pics********



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

Might as well kick it off

Few sunrise and sunset pics from this month around Palacios and one from Llano, grandkids having fun at the beach!


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

Been watching this guy for 4 weeks now, and can't believe the coyotes haven't got him yet.


----------



## Palmetto (Jun 28, 2004)

1. Meet Gus. Born 8-9-13
2. Wade and baby brother snuggle with momma at the hospital.
3. Gus already giving us the "look".
4. 2 weeks old.


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Friday funnies.....


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

We have some bushes in front on the house that these tiny tree frogs like. The frogs are about the size of a dime. We counted 5 of them on the bush but there is probably more. They are hard to spot.


----------



## fISHBUD (Oct 16, 2005)

Sam Rayburn is getting low. Water should be 3-4 feet over these flats.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

My freshman linebacker
25 gallons of homebrew
Kansas in July... It was in the 50's. that day.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Rebuilt the gauges in my 1952 chevy truck. They look brand new! 
Breakfast pizza was amazing.


----------



## brotherDave (Dec 17, 2004)

Now this is customer service.......


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Sunrise Thursday from a Galveston Rock Groin -

1. Cloud and moon to the west with rising sun making it pink.
2. Rainbow in the middle of the sky.
3. Sunrise.


----------



## jaime1982 (Aug 25, 2009)

*misc*

Here are some misc ones from last week, Me and the lil one at Bubba Gump Shrimp in Kemah, Seafood boil, Makin Apple shine!


----------



## jaime1982 (Aug 25, 2009)

LOL, My son and I on the Shark ride at the Galveston Pleasure Pier! Go ahead and laugh away at our expense!!


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

*Real Holeshot*

.


----------



## oldriver88 (May 5, 2008)

*Costa Rica Pics*

Stayed at the Los Suenos Resort and had a great time!!! Fished with the Good Day Team and they are TOP NOTCH!!! I would reccommend them if you are going to Costa Rica!!!


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Today is all about my baby girl who was born 1 year ago today. Happy 1st Birthday Emma. A true blessing. :dance:


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO MY LITTLE PRINCESS TOOT TOOT BUTT!!!!!
Aka Emma Jean 
She has brought so much joy into our lives this past year and we couldn't be happier!!


----------



## oldriver88 (May 5, 2008)

*A Few More*

Costa Rica!!!


----------



## Whipray (Mar 12, 2007)

My son's first trout


----------



## oldriver88 (May 5, 2008)

*More*

More....


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

We did our 3D ultrasound last week. Didn't get the best pictures, but it was still amazing to get a glimpse of my little girl. We got 9 weeks left! They're gonna fly by.


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

ICW fishing with my kids









Even the wee ones have teeth



Teaching my children to be dangerous and dumb


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

Just chilling!


----------



## Palmetto (Jun 28, 2004)

^^^^^
that boy is getting big!


----------



## redash8 (Nov 27, 2007)

*My new ride- '63 Chevy II wagon.*

Going to rat rod it for a while and enjoy it before starting major work.


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

Palmetto said:


> ^^^^^
> that boy is getting big!


Yes he is...congrats on the new addition to your family.


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

Here are a few more randoms..
1. I spent last Saturday night in the ER. My friend Katie couldn't handle dodgeball last weekend with the kids. She tripped over one of the kids and broke her wrist  She had to have surgery.

2. This is how I woke up Paige this morning.. OUCH! I have no idea how she slept like that.

3. Random pic of me driving?

4. Took the girls to the movies last Friday, came out and this note was on my truck (MY NEW TRUCK!!!) I was immediately mad! I walked around my truck at least 10 times and didn't see anything! Then I remembered reading something about people putting notes on new vehicles like that and then video recording you while you search for the damage. So I figured that is what was happening, so I stuck my middle finger up and waved it around a bit like TAKE THAT!!! (The girls did not see me do this). I sent a pic text to Josh and his reply was "Donald" ...I suddenly remembered how our good friend Donald was taking his daughter to the movies that same day. He saw my truck and placed that note on there. He got me :/ I drove around until I found his truck and gave him the note back  I pretty much felt like an idiot lol.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> OUCH! I have no idea how she slept like that.


Well according to her shirt it's because she's Super Girl!



TH


----------



## colbyntx (Jul 18, 2013)

Jamie_Lee said:


> Here are a few more randoms..
> 1. I spent last Saturday night in the ER. My friend Katie couldn't handle dodgeball last weekend with the kids. She tripped over one of the kids and broke her wrist  She had to have surgery.
> 
> 2. This is how I woke up Paige this morning.. OUCH! I have no idea how she slept like that.
> ...


 That's funny about the note!  Sorry about your friends wrist. Those little girls grow up so fast! Seems like yesterday mine was born but she's now in the 11th grade!


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

My youngest daughter.. sweetest smile ever!!


----------



## colbyntx (Jul 18, 2013)

My daughter with her fishing partner and his dad at the weigh station after a high school bass tourney. I just think it's funny to see her fishing in her cheerleader jacket! A combo you usually don't see.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Hwy 35 alvin


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Picture of a pool party I deejayed last Saturday! Lots of coeds!


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Maybe I should start a DJ bidness :tongue:


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

saltwatersensations said:


> Maybe I should start a DJ bidness :tongue:


x2hwell:


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

saltwatersensations said:


> Maybe I should start a DJ bidness :tongue:


Or just offer to help Zeitgeist. :brew:


----------



## Shin-Diggin (Jun 17, 2005)

carryyourbooks said:


> x2hwell:


you might need some help setting up! I am in!


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*Hot Dang !!!*

Well Zeitgeist, Thats some Food Corn...:rotfl:

Here is my Version....

Speckled Trout Habanero Mango sauce . Topped with a Roasted Corn Relish

Polish Greek Grilled Red Chilli Cheeken w/ Greek Yogurt Cilantro Sauce . G.B

Red Snappa for my Nephew and Ana with Garlic Shrimp n Ceveechee

Pasta Allegro - Hatch Pepper n Andouille Sausage

Quick Orzo n Mussels

Buuurrrrrrpppppppp !!!

Add to the Knife set

Trouble on the Trolling Motor.... ( Controller Board )


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

saltwatersensations said:


> Maybe I should start a DJ bidness :tongue:


Maybe I should poke your eyeballs out


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Shin-Diggin said:


> you might need some help setting up! I am in!


I think it might be more fun toward the tear down.


----------



## llred (Jun 30, 2008)

dbarham said:


> Hwy 35 alvin


I bet is the remote controlled model.


----------



## Ducatibilt (Jul 8, 2010)

saltwatersensations said:


> Maybe I should start a DJ bidness :tongue:


I don't know about that, I tried to do a head count and came up with about 19 guys to 11 girls. That's getting pretty close to being considered a sausage fest in my book!


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Loggerhead sea turtle hatch this week in Orange Beach Alabama. Pretty cool. 108 eggs hatched out of 118 in the nest. One in a thousand makes it to maturity. Sorry for the poor pic but no flash allowed.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Surprised by the hat in the back glass? Not me








Â©


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

Ducatibilt said:


> I don't know about that, I tried to do a head count and came up with about 19 guys to 11 girls. That's getting pretty close to being considered a sausage fest in my book!


What guys?

If you're looking for guys, you're doing it wrong.


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

My daughter catching her first fish from our boat slip in POC
























How I celebrated the start of a much awaited two weeks off


----------



## KarrMar (Jul 12, 2011)

Fort Jefferson-Key West


----------



## sciaenid (May 1, 2013)

Sunset at lake Summerville.
Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rattletrap (Sep 9, 2005)

Jamie_Lee said:


> Maybe I should poke your eyeballs out


LMAO .... Busted !!!


----------



## Knot Kidding (Jan 7, 2009)

Sink hole in the swamp!

http://www.wimp.com/sinkhole/


----------



## AggieAngler12 (Aug 4, 2010)

*Pond fishing*

Fished the backyard pond one night after work this week.


----------



## Deep C 915 (Jul 19, 2010)

Ducatibilt said:


> I don't know about that, I tried to do a head count and came up with about 19 guys to 11 girls. That's getting pretty close to being considered a sausage fest in my book![/QUOTE





Ducatibilt said:


> All I saw was eleven girls...


----------



## okmajek (May 29, 2012)

1967 Big block conv. Corvette almost ready for paint.
We replaced the left qtr Panel , a 16 year old kid backed into it at a store...sad3sm


----------



## tentcotter (Oct 23, 2009)

Waiopae tide pools, Hawaii


----------



## Shin-Diggin (Jun 17, 2005)

Deep C 915 said:


> Ducatibilt said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know about that, I tried to do a head count and came up with about 19 guys to 11 girls. That's getting pretty close to being considered a sausage fest in my book![/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

Jamie_Lee said:


> Maybe I should poke your eyeballs out


Busted, and you sound just like my wife! I made one little comment about the Texas Boys Facebook post on Wednesday and she is just now talking to me again... hmmmm was kinda nice.


----------



## txrowdy (Nov 7, 2008)

AggieAngler12 said:


> Fished the backyard pond one night after work this week.


Thats a cool bench you got there.


----------



## RRfisher (Mar 5, 2007)

At 5 he throws a better cast net than I do.


----------



## Ducatibilt (Jul 8, 2010)

I've been married to my ridiculously hot wife for 17 years today and it keeps getting better every year. Probably why I have blinders on today!


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Martin Dies State Park!


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

slip knot said:


> Martin Dies State Park!


I was thinking about heading that way tomorrow to catch some white perch. Now, I really want to:bounce:


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

put new tires and wheels on my 4 wheeler today


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Man you guys are spoiled. Dont like leftovers ehh ?

Tonight eating light. Turkey burgers with a roasted hatch hot pepper relish and a side of grilled eggplant with an ancho chili red wine vinaigrette

Buuurp


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

You people need to hit the enter key between your pictures.....

Anyways.....late submission. Wife and dog are unimpressed with my BF3 Xbox skillz


----------



## Archer (Jul 10, 2006)

*Friday pics*

1) Back yard buck, weâ€™ve watched this guy and his brother grow up over the past 4 years.

2) My better half scolding the does for â€œnot sharingâ€ food nicely

3) Little storm chased me off the bay the other morning. It was 20-30 miles offshore and training north when I started paddling out. By the time I paddled 1.5 miles to my fishing spot the thunder was a steady roll so I checked the radar on my phone and the storms had consolidated into one big cell moving ENE right at me and now less than a mile offshore. I paddled like mad and made it back to shore just before it hit where I had planned to be fishing.


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

Great pictures as always guys and gals but what is with all the pop up ads in some of the pictures is it the hosting site you guys are using?


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Random from the last couple of weeks
















































Sent from my mobile T&A viewer


----------



## reb (Aug 12, 2005)

*Nice Specks*

Way to go . . . I like the pix showing that big speck's front tooth!


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

osoobsessed said:


> Random from the last couple of weeks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is someone shooting back at you? Just wondering cause of the duck and shoot stance:rotfl:

Â©


----------



## spike404 (Sep 13, 2010)

spurgersalty said:


> Is someone shooting back at you? Just wondering cause of the duck and shoot stance:rotfl:
> 
> Â©


Looks like a good stance. Knees slightly bent, off foot a little ahead, lean forward a little, head down, both eyes open, and follow through.


----------

